# Hows every ones business?



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

hope the credit crunch is not having an effect on people in the detailing world. hows business any one seen a downturn?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

nope, still very busy.
I think those businesses offering stuff thats really peripheral, froth if you like, in the wider business world, will really suffer, but good products, good service will keep those businesses which are truely on the ball insulated and prosperous. 
We might just have to work a bit harder to stay still for a year or so.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

crap, 4k a month to 1.5k. Lucky it was only a hobby to pass the time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Nickos said:


> crap, 4k a month to 1.5k. Lucky it was only a hobby to pass the time.


Umm - that's a pretty good hobby!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

In reality the so called credit crunch has done me a favour as I no longer get the queries where people are wanting a cheap job done, as those people just aren't bothering at all now. What used to be 6 out of 10 people saying 'can you machine my car for £80' has turned to at most, 1 in 10. I've not noticed a significant drop in business, but then, I get an awful lot of repeat customers, and the majority of the rest of my work comes from referrals from them.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I know I've only been going a short while, but in the last 3 days I have had more enquiries than in the rest of the time "The Detail Doctor" has been going.

And for more high end cars too, reiforcing my thoughts that those with a reasonable amount of money really, at this point, aren't being affected.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Since coming back my holidays the phone hasnt stopped infact it didnt stop while on holiday i'm fully booked for a while.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have been quiet last two days but last week got hammered.
but i have a very large contract which keeps us in work.
plus i am moving into a unit which should help a little with the weather situation


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

i only detail part time, and im run off my feet right now!...really needing to go full time soon


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I reckon that because the actual awareness of detailing is increasing, any downturn in those already having work done is offset by an increasing potential customer base. People are just being careful now because of uncertainty. I can imagine that once stability returns and people return to spending more money there's likely to be an increase in demand over what was there before.


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

ive only just started to clean cars foe people at weekends but i keep getting offered more work!
and my other buisness (plumbing) we are booked up until next may!:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i think in our line your work speaks for itself. when im out working with each job i get asked for at least 2 cards. just depends what people see as they watch you work. plus word of mouth is the best aid in business


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Umm - that's a pretty good hobby!


turnover. profit margins are peanuts unless your a big boy with plenty of resource and time.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nickos said:


> turnover. profit margins are peanuts unless your a big boy with plenty of resource and time.


4K Turnover for a hobby


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mart.h. said:


> ive only just started to clean cars foe people at weekends but i keep getting offered more work!
> and my other buisness (plumbing) we are booked up until next may!:thumb:


I've seen my plumbing drop off recently, but I am bored with it, been doing it 25 years and it gets harder getting work. I even lowered my usual standards and refitted a barn in plastic recently, I was always a copper man. Was easy though 

I started off valeting 3 years ago and started detailing a year ago and I really enjoy my days, perhaps living in Cheahire I have done a few well known motors, but you sign a non disclosure so I can't tell you who. That also gives me an in on plumbing business, I have a few wet rooms to do but not booked till after end of Nov.

Man is for the car and women is for the house and I'm in both markets, so hopefully recession proof.


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

good response then. keep up the good work guys


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

4k a month turnover? I wouldn't mind having a hobby which turned over 48k a year.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> 4K Turnover for a hobby


10% profit though. damn you customs!! still, 400 for a couple of hours a night isn't bad i suppose....

i worked it out recently to about 8-10 an hour which is less than the day job day rate  (overtime is x1.5 or x2)

As i am becoming more and more career orientated i've been winding it down. not much left to go  (no, you can't have it, i had stringent T&C's when i took it on!)


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

what the blooming eck you talking about?

day to day job everything is getting tighter but that is because we all want the product cheaper and cheaper. and our diesel bill is 60 million more this year than it was last which does not help.

detailing wise i have been doing ok. i have knocked back booking for the last month to gie myself a break as i have been getting a bit stressed


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Very busy week for enquiries this week, only one booking from it though.....so far


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I had google ring me up today and ask if I wanted to purchase advertising! We must be in a recession if google are cold calling! He didn't bother trying to sell when I told him that I was on page 1 of google anyway!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Very busy week for enquiries this week, only one booking from it though.....so far


do you only do detailing or do you do valeting too?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> do you only do detailing or do you do valeting too?


I do both, but I don't push the valeting.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I do both.


same here its been quiet for me due to the crap weather at the moment, but i only work mobile at the minute

i had a lucky one yesterday one of the local bodyshop's sacked the two polish lads he had working there (nickin stuff from customers cars)i walked in with my card lol so touch wood should be a goodun

you should try your local primary schools for valeting work untapped market up here, especially with our standards


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

im a property developer so I dont think it would take too much effort to answer this question!!!LOL retired at 31 is not good on a CV!


----------

